# Copenhagen Superpedestrain wheel



## Denis99 (14 Oct 2018)

I have ordered this Copenhagen wheel for for ICE recumbent trike.

Delivery should be soon.
Had a look on the ‘net and found some information, but it has only been the more recent information that I found relevant.

I have had a couple of upright bikes with the Bosch system, ultimately I have not been impressed overall, but that’s another thread.

The only real alternatives for the trike have been the Shimano Steps, and the GoSwiss ( which I think is the better of the two options).

The Bafang doesn’t really impress me either, looks a little amateur in its design etc, I am sure there are others who really like it , but it’s not for me.

What I like is the fact that it is simply enclosed in the rear wheel, the weight distribution is ok on the trike, can’t see it affecting the handling as it’s a different animal to an upright.

Quiet operation, this was one aspect of the Bosch that I didn’t like at all.
Simple to swap in and out , have a choice to have an e assist trike or not.

Downsides are cost and range.

Any others out there that have tried it , or own it?


----------



## gbb (14 Oct 2018)

I was on a local ride roundparkland and a campsite a few weeks ago And was Intrigued by a guy slightly in front with a red hubbed rear wheel...i came alongside and we chatted for half an hour as we rode along...it was a Copenhagen wheel he explained. I gather almost everything is contained within the wheel and he'd had no issues whatsoever with it...i think he'd had it for 2 or 3 years.
He liked the idea because it made swapping into other frames relatively easy.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Oct 2018)

I first saw this wheel when they were crowd funding for it a couple of years ago. I liked the idea, but not sure what range you would get from it.


----------



## Denis99 (14 Oct 2018)

The quoted range on eco is about 30 miles.

I’m not totally sure , as the range is dependant on many factors.

Using the wheel on a recumbent trike also compounds the issue. The recumbent has less wind resistance, but slower uphill.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (17 Oct 2018)

Will be fascinated to hear your feedback


----------



## Sixmile (17 Oct 2018)

Wow, really interesting piece of kit this. One that can only get better as the technology progresses. In essence, every bike can be retrofitted with one of these.


----------



## Denis99 (17 Oct 2018)

Hopefully I will have an update on the delivery date soon.

Excited about this, had Bosch powered bikes, but was not impressed overall.
Reliability issues , major, and I didn’t like the whirring noise.

The Copenhagen wheel is virtually silent.


----------



## gbb (17 Oct 2018)

My Suntour system fitted to the Crossfire is relatively quiet, you often don't notice it....but the guy I rode with the Copenhagen wheel, now I think about it, I don't remember any noise at all.


----------



## Denis99 (14 Nov 2018)

Been a while, but the Copenhagen Wheel arrived this Monday.

Fitted the wheel , quite straight forward, fitted a new chain to match the supplied cassette to maximise drivechain components.

Been for two shortish shake down rides , and to gain some confidence with the range.

Very , very quiet, hardly any noise , unlike the mid motor drive units.
Feels completely natural, no pulsing, engages from standstill very well.

The wheel is heavy, but I already knew that, hardly a criticism.

Have only used the wheel in eco mode, but this is more than enough for normal riding. Climbs very well, seems to be like the rear wheel is actually pushing you directly up the hill.

One big bonus is the regen function. By peddling backwards there is quite a forceful braking force which also recharges the battery. Hardly use the brakes now I have got use to it.

Messed up the app on the first ride, second ride recorded 
16 miles, average speed 12.5 mph, climbed 1,250 feet.
Arrived home with 60% of the battery remaining.

Yep, it’s expensive, but so far I am impressed.


----------



## Denis99 (14 Nov 2018)




----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jan 2019)

How are you getting on with this Denis? An update would be good.


----------



## Denis99 (18 Jan 2019)

Yes, time for an update.

Still very pleased with the wheel, very quiet and feels very smooth to pedal. 

You would be hard pressed to think it was electric power in terms of it power delivery.
Looks like maximum range is 30 miles ish, but again depends on quite a few variables, mainly feet climbed.
Cold weather doesn’t seem to affect the range.

My experience is based on using a relatively heavy recumbent trikethat is in the region of about 38lbs without the addition of the Copenhagen wheel.

However, eco mode is good enough for about 98% of my riding.

The only slight negative is that when using the app, you are better off following this start up routine.

Turn data roaming on,turn Bluetooth on, turn wheel on.

Fire up the app, and the wheel will appear in the app menu.
Connect to wheel and begin ride.

The wheel can lose its connection to the app if you ride over a pothole or large imperfection, but only at speed, say 20mph+.

The display on the wheel will indicate that there is an error, the leds will flash in an alternating sequence.
Easy enough the resolve, just turn the power switch off , then back on.

Would I buy it again, or another wheel, yes.
Just wish it had a little more range and a tad cheaper.


----------

